# THE BIRTHDAY COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN!!!



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Not mentioning names......but it rhymes with Belissa Biller, will be having a FAMOUS POTATO BIRTHDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tape:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how very coool!!!!! Potatoes? Potaaatoooes? Do they really eat perogies for breakfast in Idaho? I love those things.

Did Romo move there? I'm a little behind on the gossip?  

Haappppy POTato Bday Bellisa Biller! (who the heck is that?) ound: The Criminal Witness Protection Program really threw a doozie with that one! heh.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm...wonder who you guys are talking about?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Whoever it is, I hope we get lots of hoto:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Reminds me of the name game....Bellisa, Mellisa, banana-fana-foo Missa, fee-fi-mo missa...Belissa !!! *Happy Birthday*.

(P.S....please tell me there is someone old enough to remember that !!!)


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Potato Birthday hmm wonder what that involves! Happy Birthday Melissa


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Reminds me of the name game....Bellisa, Mellisa, banana-fana-foo Missa, fee-fi-mo missa...Belissa !!! *Happy Birthday*.
> 
> (P.S....please tell me there is someone old enough to remember that !!!)


Yup. Another golden oldie here!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Melissa-or is it Happy Potato Day-well no matter which ever one it is-Have a Happy Happy Day.

And I remember the song too-see there are some "old timers" here.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Melissa. May you have the best potato shaped cake tomorrow


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Belissa Biller!!!!!

Im sure Belissa is thankful for all the birthday wishes.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ms. Biller, whomever you are! arty:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Happy birthday Belissa!

May you find much joy in the Potato state this next year!

(visited Yellowstone and Grand Teton in June---living near there would make me happy for my birthday!!)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MM!!!!!!! Belissa Billler Who? lol

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

A very happy b-day Melissa.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

25 minutes until Belissa's birthday in my time zone eep:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!
I have a few here that share your special day- woo hooo!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad you posted this Dawna. I just hopped on over here to post her birthday wishes, but you started it already. Perfect!

Happy birthday Melissa!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Potatoe Biller :cheer2:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELISSA!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Melissa!! I hope you have a wonderful day.:tea:arty:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is a 'tator salad cake' just for you!! Grab 4 wheels and head to Yellowstone to share your cake with some funfriends.  Before long you can do one of my favorite things.....rididng snowmobiles through Yellowstone!!!!

Cicero and I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

When is the NFL adding the Idaho Spuds to the list just so your Romo boy can be closer at hand? 

Happy Birthday, Melissa!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Melissa! May this year be the best year ever! (at least a lot better than last year!)


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Birthday wishes from me and Henry!
woof woof*:cheer2:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's a little potato friend to help you celebrate Belissa Biller!! 
View attachment 24166


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Melissa...hope that it was a fun one!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Melissa. Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------

